# proszę was w kurzy? moi beztono?



## anthox

Cześć,

Nie mogę odczytać tej części listu, i to dręczy mnie bardzo. Proszę mi pomóc.

Kontekst: "... donoszę ci że doczekałem się córki. A teraz kochana siostro i szwagrze proszę was w *kurzy?kurwy?* moi *beztono?* martwy papier."

Mimo że jest napisane "doczekałem się," to dziewczyna, która napisała list (według podpisu). 

Odnośny odcinek listu:






Dziękuję bardzo.


----------



## marco_2

I think it is *... proszę was w kumy choć bez ten martwy papier*, which means (s)he wants them to be godparents for his / her daughter and, cause (s)he can't invite them in person, (s)he does it by means of the "dead (soulless) paper", i.e. the letter. *Kumy  *is another word for godparents, though in some contexts can also mean "in-laws".


----------



## Ben Jamin

I would like to clarify the usage of _kum _(male) and _kuma_ (female): the word does not describe the relation between the godparent and godchild, but between the godparent and the parent of the godchild.
So a godchild would describe its godparents as (ojciec*) _chrzestny_ and (matka*) _chrzestna_, and a godparent would describe his/her godchild as_ chrześniak_ / _chrześniaczka_. The parents of the child would address the godparents of their child with _kumie_ and _kumo_ (vocative) and the same the other way round.
It is also important to note that the use of these names has dwindled so much that they can be considered to be obsolete, and has been retained mostly among older land dwellers. Young urban people will mostly don't understand the correct meaning.
*Optional, and used mostly on formal occasions.


----------



## anthox

To ma sens, bardzo wam dziękuję!

Jedne małe pytanie: "Doczekałam się dziecka" = "I have (recently) had a child" (dziecko ostatnio urodzone), a nie "I am/have been expecting a child" (jestem w ciąży, ale dziecko będzie urodzone niedługo)?


----------



## zaffy

Dziecko się już urodziło


----------



## Ben Jamin

anthox said:


> To ma sens, bardzo wam dziękuję!
> 
> Jedne małe pytanie: "Doczekałam się dziecka" = "I have (recently) had a child" (dziecko ostatnio urodzone), a nie "I am/have been expecting a child" (jestem w ciąży, ale dziecko będzie urodzone niedługo)?


Literally: My waiting for the baby has ended (by birth)/ has been fulfilled.


----------



## jasio

anthox said:


> Jedne małe pytanie: "Doczekałam się dziecka" = "I have (recently) had a child" (dziecko ostatnio urodzone), a nie "I am/have been expecting a child" (jestem w ciąży, ale dziecko będzie urodzone niedługo)?





zaffy said:


> Dziecko się już urodziło


Nawet upatrywałbym tu kontekstu że jest to ich pierwsze dziecko i pani nie zaszła w pierwszym możliwym terminie, lecz mieli problemy z poczęciem.


----------



## Tyskie

marco_2 said:


> I think it is *... proszę was w kumy choć bez ten martwy papier*, which means (s)he wants them to be godparents for his / her daughter and, cause (s)he can't invite them in person, (s)he does it by means of the "dead (soulless) paper", i.e. the letter. *Kumy  *is another word for godparents, though in some contexts can also mean "in-laws".



I would never have guessed that in a million years! I was struggling to read the writer's handwriting and simply couldn't see the words "choć" and "bezten".

I just wanted to underline the fact that when Janina wrote "bezten", a combination of "bez" and "ten", she meant "przez ten". My grandmother, who was from the Subcarpathian Voivodeship, also used to say "bez" (literally "without") instead of "przez" ("through").


----------



## jasio

Tyskie said:


> I just wanted to underline the fact that when Janina wrote "bezten", a combination of "bez" and "ten", she meant "przez ten". My grandmother, who was from the Subcarpathian Voivodeship, also used to say "bez" (literally "without") instead of "przez" ("through").


Actually, it's quite common use of this word in some dialects.


----------



## anthox

Tyskie said:


> I just wanted to underline the fact that when Janina wrote "bezten", a combination of "bez" and "ten", she meant "przez ten". My grandmother, who was from the Subcarpathian Voivodeship, also used to say "bez" (literally "without") instead of "przez" ("through").





jasio said:


> Actually, it's quite common use of this word in some dialects.



Thank you both for clarifying that! It's not at all something I would have expected to see as a learner of Polish, but the meaning of "przez ten" certainly fits the context here.


----------

